# Stain and urethane finish on stalls?



## TheMayoMat

I'm surprised I have never seen/heard of this before. Finished wood flooring in a horse stall? I just asked my boss and he hasn't heard of it either. It makes some sense because the wood is going to give you some good spring, but what other advantages does it offer?

Very interested! Thanks!


----------



## Chevaux

Subbing...We have a year old barn with dirt floors and rubber mats but we have 1x6 boards on the walls that haven't been done yet. Currently, we're thinking we're going to leave them natural as they're darkening on their own and we like that look but there might be some suggestions coming out of this post.


----------



## TheMayoMat

Another stupid question but, without finishing the wood, isn't there risk of the horses getting splinters?


----------



## Chevaux

TheMayoMat said:


> Another stupid question but, without finishing the wood, isn't there risk of the horses getting splinters?


In our situation, the boards are all smooth and snugged up against each other; the horses come in for their grain and then go out again or they come in for overnight if the weather is bad - either way they show no interest in the boards with regard to chewing and rubbing so are in no danger of splinters (touch wood :lol::lol.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

This is the barn where I work, We have 2x6 tounge and groove pine.
I stained it with a oak colored stain and then used Hellsmann spar varnish, semi-gloss, 2 coats. The barn was new 6 years ago, and the only part I had to restain and revarnish after 4 years, was where the sun shines in on the walls. Like the area behind the people in the photo.


----------



## wguisbert54

Taffy,
A picture IS worth a thousand words! I am now motivated to begin!


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

we used thompson waterseal stain on ours. all in one... looks great even after poo etc


----------



## GoingGirl

My intent in my stalls is to put Thompson Water Seal on it like GhostWindApplolusa suggested and showed a great pic of. I've had it suggested to my by several people lately as well (I am at this stage of barn building as well). Good luck & happy building!


----------



## Jim Andy

I to like the water sealer look better and the way I do mine is we mix stain with the sealer and use a sprayer like you use in a garden and spray it on wait till it is almost dry and then wipe with a cloth.! did mine once a year for three years. Now I have not done anything to it for four years and it looks like it did the day I did it.:lol:


----------



## Cowgirlway

WOW, that is beautiful! I am putting an estimate together to finish the inside of a barn for a customer and was thinking of using linseed oil and turpentine but after seeing this picture I think I will go with your way.


----------



## STT GUY

Cowgirlway said:


> WOW, that is beautiful! I am putting an estimate together to finish the inside of a barn for a customer and was thinking of using linseed oil and turpentine but after seeing this picture I think I will go with your way.


We used Penefin Verde (no volatile compounds and non-toxic) on our barn and covered round pen. Did a "redwood" on the outside and a lighter color on the inside. Great company to work with.

The application was easy enough and the product contains a UV inhibitor which in the SW Utah desert is a must. It does not shine (gloss) as nice as a urethane or varnish but I don't want either of those products around me or my animals.

I was going to go the linseed oil route until I discovered the Penefin Verde.


----------



## robfnk

I used Hellsmann polyurethane on mine. Looked good the first year but after a couple years it started peeling off. I contacted Olympic and was told it is not the right product for the application and would need to be redone every couple years which requires sanding it all off. A lot of work


----------



## COWCHICK77

robfnk said:


> I used Hellsmann polyurethane on mine. Looked good the first year but after a couple years it started peeling off. I contacted Olympic and was told it is not the right product for the application and would need to be redone every couple years which requires sanding it all off. A lot of work


Did Olympic suggest a product for you to use?


----------



## robfnk

Olympic told me they didn't have a product that would work for the purpose but when I talked to the people at Home Depot they recommended using Olympic clear sealer. So I'm at a loss of what to use. When I read the reviews on the sealer people were saying it needs to be redone every year. I may try penefin verde that someone else recommended but I'm a little gun shy.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I don't blame you for being gun shy!
I was going to try this stuff, it has good reviews.


----------



## robfnk

I did order 1 gallon of the Penefin Verde to try in one stall to see what I think. I'm a lot slower then I was when younger so it took me 3 days to clean off all the polly on just 1 stall. If you try the Ready Seal I would love to know how you make out. I have 5 full stalls and 1 minus the front along with isles so I don't want to have to do it more than once.


----------



## COWCHICK77

robfnk said:


> I did order 1 gallon of the Penefin Verde to try in one stall to see what I think. I'm a lot slower then I was when younger so it took me 3 days to clean off all the polly on just 1 stall. If you try the Ready Seal I would love to know how you make out. I have 5 full stalls and 1 minus the front along with isles so I don't want to have to do it more than once.


Stripping polyurethane is hard work!
Please let me know what you think of the Penefin Verde as well. 

At about $60/gallon it is a little more than I want to spend but I'm open to ideas if the Ready Seal doesn't work. 
We aren't putting up a traditional barn, a shedrow and now it's winter so a lot of the traditional sealers and stains require a warmer, drier day to apply. I won't see those temps for months but our humidity levels are low. Beyond the good reviews I liked it just needed the wood to be under 12% moisture content which can be doable. I'll let you know how it goes when I get some slapped on.

I'm glad you revived this older thread!


----------



## robfnk

I did one stall with the Penefin Verde and liked the way it turned out. Now only time will tell as to how well it holds up. It's a one coat sealer and you need to wipe the excess off after 20 minutes. It brings out the natural color of the wood and has a nice feel after it dries. My thoughts are that the oil base will provide better protection then the water base but that's only my opinion. Hope that helps. I do plan on doing the rest of my stalls with it .


----------

